# Cloned Couples



## Darla (Jun 27, 2009)

this kind of makes me wanna barf!







*Look-Alike Couples*

Is Kelly Osbourne looking in a mirror? Osbourne and fiance Luke Worrell seemed to be morphing into the same person as they attended Milan Fashion Week. The two wore matching blond pixie cuts and a hint of red lipstick.

(Vittorio Zunino Celotto/Getty Images)






Not only do Tom Cruise and wife Katie Holmes like a bit of fringe on their face, little Suri does as well. The high-profile pair hide behind their brunette bangs and dark shades, while Suri seems to channel the signature "Cruise" look, too.

(INFphoto.com)






*Look-Alike Couples*

Paris Hilton isn't the only one swapping styles with a Madden brother. Hilton's best friend, Nicole Richie, appeared to have an opposite effect on boyfriend Joel Madden when the pair began getting serious. Madden showed off a spiffed-up look, color-coordinating with his baby's momma while out and about in New York.

(Flynetonline.com)






One couple that seems to revel in their matched attire is reality TV stars Spencer Pratt and Heidi Montag. "The Hills" stars naturally match with their blond locks and golden tans, but a trip to the golf course gave them an opportunity to show off a similarly swinging style.

(Andrew Shawaf/PacificCoastNews.com)






Another pair of towheaded twins, Owen Wilson and Kate Hudson, try their best to stay out of the way of pesky photogs' cameras. However, it's clear that they both opted for the same laid-back, biker style when they were both, coincidentally, in Australia at the same time.

(David G. Morgan/bauer-griffin.com)






Actress Natalie Portman unveiled a new man in her life who apparently has a pension for pea coats like herself. Portman was spotted strolling the streets of New York City with folk singer Devendra Barnhart, who was similarly clad in a navy coat.

(Flynet)






White-hot Hollywood couple Demi Moore and Ashton Kutcher may be a generation apart, but that doesn't mean they can't make similar style choices. But both appeared to have gone blank when deciding on their wardrobes on a visit to the Kabbalah center.

(Fame Pictures, Inc.)






Former supermodel Kate Moss has an entire line of clothing critics claim mimic her iconic style. However, that doesn't mean there isn't room for a little transformation. Moss borrowed from boyfriend Jamie Hince's killer scarf style while sharing a smoke outside a pub in London with The Kills rocker.

(David Hartley/Rex USA)






Hotel heiress Nicky Hilton's fashion sense may be rubbing off on her boyfriend David Katzenberg. The fashion designer's beau went for a similarly striped top while the two strolled down the Los Angeles streets.

(RS/Flynetonline.com)

link


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 27, 2009)

I think demi moore and ashton look kind of cute, and so do nicky hilton and her bf. I think it can look bad if they have a really 'out there' style because it makes it so much more obvious and kind of ridiculous, but if it looks like they just happened to dress like that accidentally, then i kind of like it.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 27, 2009)

oh, LOL, I just noticed where it said about natalie portman's bf, that he has a PENSION for pea coats, haha! I think they mean penchant.

too funny


----------



## Darla (Jun 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, LOL, I just noticed where it said about natalie portman's bf, that he has a PENSION for pea coats, haha! I think they mean penchant.
too funny






you know that habit of correcting people is going to get you in trouble some day....


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 27, 2009)

Maybe... but think how much more sense the world would make grammatically, LOL.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 27, 2009)

I think it's nice to coordinate when an event comes up but on a daily basis, barf lol. The last thing I wanna do is look like I'm being forced to court my cousin or something.


----------



## Darla (Jun 27, 2009)

great comment Adrienne!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 28, 2009)

Some of them don't like bad, I don't think Nicole Richie and Joel Madden look bad or Nicky Hilton and her boyfriend.

But pretty much all the others are a bit strange.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 28, 2009)

Kate Hudson must be quite the chameleon. I just heard that she's been with Alex Rodriguez.

Am I the only one that notices her love of men?


----------



## Darla (Jun 28, 2009)

Kate Hudson has had here share of relationships. I don't keep a scorecard, but I suppose Alex Rodriguez is good to have on that list if for nothing else a dating reference.






from the Insider since i have no clue:

_She has been quoted as having talked about everything from ‘vowing’ to pose nude more often as well as how she intends to ’stay single for as long as possible,’ which she told InStyle just last month. Apparently, it has already been long enough as Kate has recently sparked many dating rumors….but not with just one lucky man, but two! And not just anybody’s or nobody’s either…well, one is an Australian golfer who is probably not very well-known but the other is Madonna’s latest capture, Alex Rodriguez!_


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I suppose Alex Rodriguez is good to have on that list if for nothing else a dating reference. He is such a dirtbag! Might be fun to have a tryst with but I would never want anyone to know about it!


----------



## Darla (Jun 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He is such a dirtbag! Might be fun to have a tryst with but I would never want anyone to know about it! Haha I suppose so, I still think that is sort of a frame of reference anyone who would date Alex, I wouldn't want to date...... (not that this is happening anyway, these things get strangely hypothetical. 
A tryst with Alex Rodriguez, I'm sure you have a better imagination than that (Sidney Crosby?)! The thoughts of Madonna would send shivers down my spine! jk)


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh god, I forgot about Madonna. She's a class act huh?

i think I'd be running to a clinic if i knew I had one of her play mates.


----------



## Darla (Jun 29, 2009)

no i don't wanna be a madonna boytoy.

I am thinking then you could make a new game with Kate Hudson sort of alike that old one about kevin bacon.


----------



## krazykid90 (Jul 2, 2009)

LOL

All I can think of is the Family Guy episode where Peter gets out of the bathroom and he is wearing the same dress as Louis and he says "Well, one of us has to change"


----------



## Tyari (Jul 8, 2009)

hahaha! Tom, Katie and Suri look like triplets! LMAO


----------

